# Bears Butt



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bears Butt!!

Hope you had a good day.

:O--O:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy birthday BB! May your face look like a butt from the bitter beer face all day long!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday! Hope your day was excellent


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks guys! I went and did something I have wanted to do for many years. Launched my boat just up river from Cutler dam and drove down toward the dam marking the depth and doing some cat fishing. I was very surprised at the lack of depth down through that gorge.
Average depth in the channel portion is 14 ft, while I did find two holes at 26 ft.
Only caught 4 yellow bellies and we did not have any other real bites.
Saw several deer though and as a warning to all, it's heavily posted against trespass and/or hunting. The way it's posted, even the land owner is not allowed to hunt.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mr Z.


----------

